# International Placement Services (ZAV) .



## kumar33praveen (Apr 4, 2016)

Hello Friends,

Is anyone have idea about this International Placement Services ZAV ( https://www.arbeitsagentur.de/web/content/DE/Detail/index.htm?errorPage=true ) , 
They asking all personal information and resume for searching job. Can we trust this.
Anyone trying job in Germany from India with IT experience ?

Please let me know job searching sites and German consultancy 


Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

The ZAV is a government agency. Although the info provided by the government is sometimes over optimistic to the point of being propaganda, I would still consider them trustworthy. 

The ZAV will not charge you for their services.


----------

